# Model building motorcycles the awesome way



## BikerBabe (Jun 6, 2009)

Anyone ever heard of Pére Tarrago?
Well - meet a model builder of extraordinary craftmanship:

www.motoscalatarrago.com

He builds every single motorcycle from scratch to perfection in 1/5 or 1/6.
My favourite is (of course) the BMW R32, the very first motorcycle ever built by BMW in 1923:

A wheel getting built:







Raw frame and wheels:






Working on the seat bottom:






Front fork and spring dampeners:






The raw engine:





Testing and fitting:






Engine almost finished:






Pre paint and finish:






The finished model motorcycle:






I sure wouldn't mind being the new pround owner of the BMW there, but I sure as hell can't afford that model!


----------



## bigZ (Jun 6, 2009)

He has even made spoke nipples. Hats of to him.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2009)

What!? Not even an Indian!?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, really fantastic work! I take it they are fully functional as well (and cost a fortune).


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jun 17, 2009)

1/6 Scale? My GI Joe needs one!

- Ivan.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice find BB. 


Wheelsup


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm not particularly 'in' to bikes, but I have to say that is beautiful craftsmanship. Thanks for posting.


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 15, 2011)

He did this too

JAGUAR Turbo, 14 cyl.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 15, 2011)

that is some excellent work!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't know why I never saw this thread but that is some incredible work. Thanks for sharing Maria!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, he's impressive!


----------



## A4K (Nov 16, 2011)

Beautiful workmanship! Thanks for posting Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 16, 2011)

...erm, Jan?
He did make a model of an Indian:


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 16, 2011)

A man with a mission, brilliantly made machines.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2011)

Cool work for sure.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## A4K (Nov 17, 2011)

Just fantastic - he sure has a talent.


----------

